# Who Makes A Headliner/Carpet Like My Original?



## BuccaneerRed74GTO (May 11, 2013)

I've got a 74 GTO that I bought new. Its always been stored inside and only has 18,000 miles on it but sitting has been really hard on it. Speaking of sitting, the back seat has only been sat upon three or four times. Car was hand washed and dryed every time I got it out....since day one.

The original headliner is dry rotted and five or six holes have appeared in it. Also, the carpet is looking frayed in places. I hadn't opened the door on it to look inside for several years and this made my heart sink. I don't know what happened to the carpet. Doesn't smell like there has been mice inside the car. I don't want to replace either since they are original but the headliner is sagging bad. Had a guy that restores classics for a living to come by to look at it and he advises replacing both. Does anyone make a headliner and carpet exactly like my originals?

Another problem. No new car has a nicer interior like this one had. Over the years sunshine has came through the window and bleached out my snow white interior and has made it a light beige color. Ugh!!!! What to do on this as well?

Thanks all.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

R.EM. Automotive in Annville, PA

REM Automotive, INC

They supply places like Ames, Performance Years, OPG.


Ask for Ralph, he's the owner, tell him Vic referred you.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

they have a vinyl paint to restore your white seats, just search "vinyl upholstery paint"


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

If you do wind up deciding to replace the parts, get them from Legendary Auto Interiors - don't even look at the other guys. Legendary is pricey, but their quality is the best there is.

I had an "experience" that caused me to have to replace my front seat covers on the 69 a second time, The second set were from Legendary - the first set weren't. The difference in quality was astounding.

Bear


----------



## BuccaneerRed74GTO (May 11, 2013)

OK, thanks for the responses. So, you like Legendary over R.E.M.? How good will the interior paint look and what about the wear factor and does it crack?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

like any paint its all in the prep, have heard good things, secret is thin light coats to get them back to the same tone.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Legendary is the premier no doubt. 
R.E.M. makes most everything in house liners, to ram air foam. All USA made. They supply the biggest names in the business. Excellent work.


----------



## BuccaneerRed74GTO (May 11, 2013)

A guy that restores cars told me to call OPG. Alright guys, I want to drive this car to my 40th high school class reunion in two weeks. Gotta get one ordered and on the way. What about OPG? Which one of these folks do I need to order from? Want one like the original. Is that possible?

Thanks for all your help!
Jeff


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

All I know about OPG is they are higher priced than others. I have catalogs from just about all and OPG while a big name and great reputation they are higher $$ than the others. IMO In their neck of the woods the prices are higher than in the east. Many places get their parts from the same vendors then add their charges. 

For example ..... if you look at REMs web page and look at who they supply you will see OPG is one. Why buy the same product from OPG and pay 50% more when you can go right the source and save? If its a feel good thing buying from a recognized name then the extra $ to feel good is worth it. But its the same product right from the manufacturer. Just my .02.

I know the owner know his facility and seen the operation, they supply most everyone with the same products this is why I referred them. Look at the long list of businesses they supply. My headliner is a perfect 1970 match. PERFECT.

Doesn't matter to me who you purchase it from I get nothing out of it but more then likely it will originate from the same manufacturer and buying direct will save you $.


----------



## tiger13 (May 4, 2012)

will they sell to you direct? their website says to look for their distributors. I would rather go through them direct also, and save a little bit of cash, but it makes it sound like they want you to deal only with their distributors. How would this work to buy right from them?


----------



## BuccaneerRed74GTO (May 11, 2013)

tiger13 said:


> will they sell to you direct?


No. They told me I had to go through a distributor ....... they don't sell retail.


----------



## etewald (Dec 27, 2011)

New Pontiac GTO Headliner


----------

